# mazuri V.S zoomed grassland



## bobbymoore (Oct 9, 2011)

well ive been feeding my sulcata both at the same time mixed together and i looked at both labels and i think one is better than the other what do you think?

ZOO-MED GRASSLAND

crude protein....9.0
crude fat......2.0
crude fiber.....26.0
moisture.....13.0
ash??.....10.0
calcium(min)....0.9
calcium(max)...1.3
phosphorus....0.4
sodium...0.3


MAZURI

crude protein....15.0
crude fat......3.0
crude fiber.....18.0
moisture.....13.0
ash??.....10.0
calcium(min)....0.95
calcium(max)...1.45
phosphorus....0.60
sodium...(min)...0.10
sodium....(max)...0.60

what do you think is better


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 9, 2011)

Mine love Mazuri, do not like Zoomed, I do however sneak a chuck in their Mazuri every week.


----------



## Amanda1 (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been using the ZooMed food, only as a supplement to greens. It has more fiber and less protein, which I would think would be better, but I'm no expert so maybe I'm missing something. Once my girl started eating it I noticed a big difference in her poo; much more solid (it was kind of runny when I got her). Which again seems like a good thing.

I was thinking of trying some Mazuri anyway since it seems like everyone else on here uses it and they have some beautiful healthy torts, so it can't be bad for them.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 9, 2011)

I like that Zoo med has more fiber and looks more natural. Sometimes I mix the two together, best of both worlds.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 9, 2011)

Bottom line- they are both manufactured foods, both made by reputable companies, and some tortoises just plain won't eat one or the other.

The small nutritional differences you see on the label are not a big deal, especially if you are supplementing the meals with fresh foods.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 9, 2011)

i actually mix both as a supplement to their staple greens.The mazuri seems to keep the zoomed together with the greens so they get more out of it..ig i just put the soomed they tend to grab the lettuce or whatever and the Zoo med just falls off.Both good in my opinion as a supplement.


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 9, 2011)

well today was the first time he ate mazuri or the grass land so im going to let him eat just that for a day or too so he gets used to it then put his regular things in with it good idea or bad?


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 9, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> well today was the first time he ate mazuri or the grass land so im going to let him eat just that for a day or too so he gets used to it then put his regular things in with it good idea or bad?



sounds good to me.I personally use it to pick up any nutritional loose ends that the greens arent providing since they are still babies.Getting them used to it is the hard part because they really will try to eat around it since they arent used to it.tough love and giving them no option for a bit will help them come around.Then slowly add the greens back with it.I only give my sullys the grassland/mazuri mix twice a week these days but some use it as a staple diet.It really up to the keeper i think  no harm has come from giving it everyday from what i have heard.


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 9, 2011)

thanks your so helpful


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 10, 2011)

For me its all about cost, even though my tortoise will eat both its just cheaper for me to get a large bag of Mazuri and it last two months than to get a small container of grassland that may last 2 weeks if I use a little at a time...


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 10, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> For me its all about cost, even though my tortoise will eat both its just cheaper for me to get a large bag of Mazuri and it last two months than to get a small container of grassland that may last 2 weeks if I use a little at a time...



i thought i seen that you can buy huge bags of the grassland like mazuri bags i dont know how much they weigh tho have you ever looked into that?


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 10, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > For me its all about cost, even though my tortoise will eat both its just cheaper for me to get a large bag of Mazuri and it last two months than to get a small container of grassland that may last 2 weeks if I use a little at a time...
> ...



they do sell a 50 pound bag for $119 then the next smallest is 60oz for $19.99. Now Mazuri I order from the local feed store and I get a 25 pound bag for $26 and thats tax included.


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 10, 2011)

thats a good deal i bought my 25lb bag of mazuri for 39.99 plus tax


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 10, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> thats a good deal i bought my 25lb bag of mazuri for 39.99 plus tax



The place I order it from doesn't charge any extra to order it. I have talked to some feed stores who told me it was gonna cost more because it was a special order.


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 10, 2011)

there are only 3 stores that sell it and they are about a hour and a half away from me


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 10, 2011)

mine are more willing to eat mazuri, and that's not much.


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 10, 2011)

Im not a fan of either. After really reading ingredients mazuri is all grain by products. No torts are grain eaters so I dont see the need. Should you have a tort that requires protein which sullys dont, feed an actual protein source 1x a week like hard boiled eggs or boiled chicken/shrimp


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 11, 2011)

I offer both, and although my tortoises prefer fresh greens over processed food, they do sometimes eat the Mazuri, but they usually avoid the Grassland. Both products have relatively wholesome ingredients, but I think the Grassland is more appropriate for sulcatas and leopard tortoises, since steppe tortoises are too small to eat much grass. They don't have enough space in their little bodies to retain grass long enough to break it down, so although they may eat a little grass, it's not really a major component of their diet. I think this is why the Mazuri seems a little more palatable for them than the Grassland.

BTW - I also bought the Zilla Land Turtle & Tortoise, but my guys never eat it. And it's just as well, as it contains fish meal. Fish meal in a tortoise food?! What in the... I should've checked the ingredients before I bought it.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 11, 2011)

HI, MY PANCAKE LIKE THE ZOOMED. I FEED IT AS A SNACK MIXED WITH SPRING MIX AND CARROTS. LOVE IT WHEN ITS ALL OVER THEIR FACES LIKE A KID WITH ICECREAM. TIME TO GET A FACE WASH!IT HELPED TO FATTEN THEM UP WHEN I GOT THEM. LINDY


----------

